# Calling all parents ? We need your help!



## DiabetesVoices (May 9, 2013)

*Diabetes UK are campaigning for better care for Children and Young people with diabetes - we need your help to ensure that all children with diabetes get the care they deserve*

If you would like to take action and support the campaign, the best way to keep up to date with activities and find out how to get involved is by joining Diabetes Voices.  Diabetes Voices is Diabetes UK?s network for people who want to campaign and influence for better diabetes care. 

By joining, you will be kept up to date with all the ways to get involved and take action to support the campaign. We are planning lots of exciting activities over the coming months and we need families to join with us to make their voice heard.

We will also let you know about all the ways you can get involved to influence for better diabetes services and care where you live. We will keep you up to date with local and national opportunities and provide you with the training and support you need to  get involved. 

To sign up, visit *www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetesvoices *or call us on *020 7424 1008*. If you would like more information you can drop us a line at *diabetesvoices@diabetes.org.uk*

*Do you know anyone else who may be interested? *

If you know anyone else that may be interested in campaigning and influencing, please also let them know about Diabetes Voices.

*The more people who sign up, the stronger our voice will be!*


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

Please help if you can!


----------



## HOBIE (May 9, 2013)

I am a member. If you have time please ioin


----------

